# Thoughts on the folding Montague Paratrooper?



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.montagueco.com/bikes/paratrooper-folding-bike.html
What do you guys think of this bike??
Will be used for entry/intermediate level biking..
How will the opening in the frame affect its stiffness?

Color Cammy Green
Frame 7005 Series Aluminum with FIT System. Mono Tube Front and Rear Triangle with disc mounts.
Fork SR Suntour XCT 80mm Suspension, disc mount, adjustable preload
Rims Alloy, 36 hole, Double Wall. Machine finish brake surface with Aqua No channel
Tires 26 x 1.95" Kenda Knobby Front and Rear Specific
Hubset Formula® sealed alloy
Spokes 14G stainless
Saddle Cionlli® Mountain Double Density
Seatpost 27.2 Ultralight butted alloy, 300mm
Handlebars Ultralight butted alloy, 30 degree rise, 5 degree bend
Stem Alloy threadless
Shifters SRAM® X-5 Trigger front and rear
Front Derailleur SRAM® top pull
Rear Derailleur SRAM® X-5
Crankset SR Suntour ® 42/32/22 170mm
Speeds 24 Speeds 11-32T.
Brakeset Front: Promax with dual pad adjustment. Rear: Alloy V-style Promax® levers
Pedals Bear trap
Bottom Bracket sealed cartridge
Frame Sizes 18", 20"
Stand over heights 29", 30"
Folded Size 36" x 28" x 12"
Weight 29lbs.
MSRP $799.00


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey louisssss

I've had a Montague Paratrooper for a few years now in addition to several other hard tail and full suspension mtbs. Overall it's a solid bike. IMO it's just as stiff as any other hardtail at a similar price point, though there may be a slight weight penalty due to the folding system. 

It's easy to upgrade components when they wear out. I recall seeing someone around here with a ~20lb Montague.


----------



## rideTHISbike (Dec 1, 2009)

I have been riding variations of this bike since '05 and have rode the Paratrooper over slick rock and single track in North Carolina, Idaho, Washington, Tennessee and Oregon. Additionally, I've used the bike quite a bit for riding the infamous, pot hole infested streets of New Orleans and the dirt/gravel hurricane protection levees that surround the city.

Due to the design, this bike is very sturdy and rigid - I have yet to notice frame flex. The reason for the rigidity is the bike's folding design. Instead of the top tube being hinged midway, it is one, unbroken and oversized mono tube that is mounted to the rear portion of the frame via bearings located on the seat tube. But that's just part of the story.

The key to the bike's rigidity is a combination of the unbroken, oversized top tube and a double triangle hard tail configuration.

The rear triangle is formed by the seat stay, chain stay and seat tube; the forward triangle is formed by a continuation of the seat stay along with the seat tube and a mini down tube. The top tube swings into a specially formed seat at the top of the down tube and is locked in place by a quick release with a safety. Even if the quick release accidentally is knocked open when riding, a special safety feature in the QR prevents the frame from folding (I know because I rode with the QR open once).

I know guys in the military that have used this bike in the field in Afghanistan, Iraq, etc. They've taken the Paratrooper to the limit and tell me the performance is exceptional.

Although some riders complain about Montague's choice of components or pricing, I disagree. The stock components do the job and keep the pricing of this low production run product within reason. Since the bike uses standard components, riders can mod their Paratrooper folding bike at will. I've heard from guys that have swapped components like the rear freewheel, derailleurs, chainwheel, suspension fork, handlebars, etc. Personally, I ride the bike stock but with the addition of basic, aftermarket accessories such as bar ends, a seat post rack, lights & air horn.

If you want more info, check out the videos, photos and other useful info on my site about this bike. A good place to start is...
http://ridethisbike.com/products/Montague/Paratrooper-folding_bike.htm

Alternately, feel free to email or call me if you have any other questions about the bike.

Regards,
Larry Lagarde
RideTHISbike.com


----------



## clarity4 (Oct 2, 2009)

I currently ride a montague. I first got the bike because I'm working on my Private Pilot's license and I wanted to be able to take a bike up in a small cessna. I didn't intend on doing any crazy trail riding with it, but after my brother took me to some intense trails, I loved how ridgid and sturdy the frame felt. Very solid in my opinion; so much so, that i basicly completely rebuilt the bike from scratch. I got rid of all the stock components (which will get the job done, but are kind of weak) and upgraded to upper level SRAM components.So in short, I highly recomend the frames, go for it, and slowly replace the few components that are kind of sub-par (crank, bars, stem, derailer, etc.) and you'll have an awsome ride. I'll have pics of mine up very shortly.

good luck
-Alex


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

clarity4 said:


> I currently ride a montague. I first got the bike because I'm working on my Private Pilot's license and I wanted to be able to take a bike up in a small cessna. I didn't intend on doing any crazy trail riding with it, but after my brother took me to some intense trails, I loved how ridgid and sturdy the frame felt. Very solid in my opinion; so much so, that i basicly completely rebuilt the bike from scratch. I got rid of all the stock components (which will get the job done, but are kind of weak) and upgraded to upper level SRAM components.So in short, I highly recomend the frames, go for it, and slowly replace the few components that are kind of sub-par (crank, bars, stem, derailer, etc.) and you'll have an awsome ride. I'll have pics of mine up very shortly.
> 
> good luck
> -Alex


thats neat, but thats such an inefficient way of spending money no? $800 for the bike + another $500 to replace all stock parts to decent parts = $1300. you could've gotten my rockhopper pro for that price lol

anyway, do u happen to know the weight of the bike stock, or the weight of the frame alone?


----------



## clarity4 (Oct 2, 2009)

well, yes and no. if you look around you can find a montague for around 500, so when it's all said and done, you might be into for 1g but you have something that is speced out just the way you want it with brand new components. I' think i spent probably around 800 on parts, got the bike for 5 myself, and if you were to buy a comparable bike to match the parts i have new.....easily over 2 thou. but i digress...

stock weight of montague is 29#'s with all it's stock heavy components. I've shaved mine down to 24


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

clarity4 said:


> well, yes and no. if you look around you can find a montague for around 500, so when it's all said and done, you might be into for 1g but you have something that is speced out just the way you want it with brand new components. I' think i spent probably around 800 on parts, got the bike for 5 myself, and if you were to buy a comparable bike to match the parts i have new.....easily over 2 thou. but i digress...
> 
> stock weight of montague is 29#'s with all it's stock heavy components. I've shaved mine down to 24


nice can u get me a pic + a spec list?


----------



## clarity4 (Oct 2, 2009)

sure thing, I'll be finished with it this week.


----------



## clarity4 (Oct 2, 2009)

*montague frame*



clarity4 said:


> sure thing, I'll be finished with it this week.


this is a recent shot of my rig with all mods except the sram rear xo derailleur.


----------



## Steham (Jul 25, 2012)

*Montague Paratrooper Upgrades*

I am considering purchasing a Montague Paratrooper in the coming months and having read many posts on this forum I have heard that it is worth upgrading some of the components as they are a bit basic.I know people will say I can get a much better non-folding bike for the money, buy it is the folding element that will be most useful as I plan to use it for vacations, commuting, etc so it meets my main requirement.

So with this in mind what would people recommend upgrading? I will mainly use the bike for light trail use and roads. I will probably change the tyres for some hydrids such as Schwalbe Marathon and upgrade the pedals to folding MKS FD-7 but beyond this I'm not sure. My budget won't be big and I really just want to bring the bike up to something like a £600 ($930) spec Giant which I have owned previously.


----------



## Estuche (Apr 18, 2010)

Any idea if 650b wheels would fit on a Montague?


----------



## dudedud (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought an old paratrooper frame for $100. It had 2 previous owners before me. I repainted it (did a poor job IMHO) didmt see any cracks on it when I was painting it so that should give you an idea on how they can hold up. Since owning it I have beaten it up and it is still fine. It is a little heavy. Also 26" wheels are the largest wheels that will fit on this frame. Ill post a pic later.


----------



## ticobiker (Jul 21, 2013)

clarity4 said:


> this is a recent shot of my rig with all mods except the sram rear xo derailleur.


Your bike is so fukin cool! Was that a custom paint?

Man I love it!


----------



## pwhallon (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi, Is there a loaded weight limit for the Montague Paratrooper?


----------

